# Autotune



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Out of curiosity, why can't I autotune on my HR24 like I can on my H24?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am told that the logic is that since you have a DVR you are going to Record instead of watch.
I too would like to Autotune.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I am told that the logic is that since you have a DVR you are going to Record instead of watch.
> I too would like to Autotune.


I think autotune would be a nice addition. Or a simple reminder notification. Either or.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is a link to an Autotune that this person made for Windows.
They say it works for the DVRs. I have not tried it.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204819


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> This is a link to an Autotune that this person made for Windows.
> They say it works for the DVRs. I have not tried it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204819


I saw your post there. Not sure I want to get up to set an auto tune. Neat idea though.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I would like autotune as well.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah I don't see how autotune and recording is mutually exclusive.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wrote to them and asked why couldn't that be a choice on the menu when you clicked on Info, More Info ? They said that once people got used to recording that it was not that big of a deal.
I have got to where I look at the guide and see when, say the NASCAR Sprint Cup is coming on and press the record button. If I forget and I am watching something else I notice that the orange light comes on and I check the list to see what it is recording, then change channels.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

If all you want is a reminder, just set that up in your smart phone. When it goes off, change channel.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> If all you want is a reminder, just set that up in your smart phone. When it goes off, change channel.


I could do that but the way I look at it is if I can do it on a H24 why not its big brother the HR24 ya know?


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in for missing autotune too, primarily for NASCAR programs too. I really don't care that much for watching pre-race shows, qualifying, practice, etc, and it's nuts that I have to record and delete that stuff every week, just on the off chance I might be interested that week.

I would set an autotune for them as I did in the pre-DVR days just to have them come on in the background just in case I might be interested on a given week though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are certain features that are available on non DVRs, auto tune is one of them. I'd like to see them added as well, though auto tune for me is fairly low.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Racer88" said:


> Count me in for missing autotune too, primarily for NASCAR programs too. I really don't care that much for watching pre-race shows, qualifying, practice, etc, and it's nuts that I have to record and delete that stuff every week. (BOOLEAN search NASCAR TTITLE autorecord)
> 
> I would set an autotune for them as I did in the pre-DVR days just to have them come on in the background just in case I might be interested on a given week though.


Couldn't you exclude those with nnot?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrro82 said:


> I could do that but the way I look at it is if I can do it on a H24 why not its big brother the HR24 ya know?


I understand, but just offering a suggestion.

I upgraded to an HR34 and it won't hold the buffer when you turn it off and then back on the next day. All the other models of DVR's will buffer, so to me that's definitely odd. So I just leave the HR34 power on all the time and then it buffers. Sometimes you have to find a work around.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> I understand, but just offering a suggestion.
> 
> I upgraded to an HR34 and it won't hold the buffer when you turn it off and then back on the next day. All the other models of DVR's will buffer, so to me that's definitely odd. So I just leave the HR34 power on all the time and then it buffers. Sometimes you have to find a work around.


I totally understand. I took it as a suggestion. If that's what I have to do then so be it. Its a viable work around.


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

This is something I'd like as well. I don't need to record morning sports radio talk shows, but I like to tune into them every morning. Works great for my receiver, just wish it'd be available on the DVRs as well. Seems like a pretty simple feature to me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

There are still may of us that would like Auto-Tune on the DVRs. I don't see it happening though.

- Merg


----------



## f150intally (Nov 6, 2007)

#1 missed feature when converting from non-dvr machines to the HR line! Bring auto-tune back!!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

f150intally said:


> #1 missed feature when converting from non-dvr machines to the HR line! Bring auto-tune back!!!!!


Can't bring back what was never there.

Why add yet another feature that will slow the unit down more when you can just set a recording??


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I would also like autotune on my DVR. I have work-a-rounds, but they are annoying.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Can't bring back what was never there.
> 
> Why add yet another feature that will slow the unit down more when you can just set a recording??


It wasn't an HD dvr but my first device with DTV 11 years ago was an Ultimate TV dvr that had auto tune which we used extensively and have missed ever since. If it could have been done 11 years ago and is desired by many what's the problem with having it now?


----------



## pandafish (Apr 20, 2012)

With Dish Network I had a DVR that had auto tune and it is handy when you don't necessarily need to record but want to have it come on


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> It wasn't an HD dvr but my first device with DTV 11 years ago was an Ultimate TV dvr that had auto tune which we used extensively and have missed ever since. If it could have been done 11 years ago and is desired by many what's the problem with having it now?


Where did I say it was a problem? Autotune is already there and it comes with the added benefit of having a recording of what you wanted to tune to.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

" yet another feature that will slow the unit down more when you can just set a recording??"

That sounded like a problem to me


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Where did I say it was a problem? Autotune is already there and it comes with the added benefit of having a recording of what you wanted to tune to.


Yeah, but it doesn't necessarily show it on the TV when it starts recording... That's what I want to happen.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Karen said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't necessarily show it on the TV when it starts recording... That's what I want to happen.


The problem there is with a DVR you have multiple tuners and I'm pretty sure the DVR has no way to select which tuner is being output to your TV, thus no autotune on a DVR. With a non-DVR there's only one tuner and it's obviously the one being output so autotune is possible.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My 11 year old ago dvr was the first dual tuner one. Even before TiVo and it did autotune just fine. When I don't want to record but do want to watch this is very useful.


----------

